# What to wear to interview?



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I have an interview coming up next week with a granite company and I'm not sure what to wear. I'd normally wear dress clothes/suit to an interview, but being in the trades its hard to know what to wear. I feel like if a guy showed up in a suit to work in my shop I'd wonder how he expected to work in those clothes. Any input would be helpful.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

If you're going in for a sales position, wear a suit or at least a sport coat and slacks.

For an installer, nice jeans or khakis and a polo/golf shirt.

Ah hell, just wear the cut-offs and a wife-beater (tobacco juice stains optional).:no:

J


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

Really surprise um....go naked...:clap:


----------



## Tao_Rider (Feb 17, 2008)

A few days before the interview, stop by the granite place and observe what everyone is wearing. Then for your interview, dress just slightly better than what you saw. Don't stop by on Friday though, many work places have casual dress on Friday. Good luck! Mike


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

Good advice.

Uh oh....now what do you wear during your surveillance? Ahhhhh...it never ends.

J


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Business casual is the way to go.


----------



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

Two levels above what the guy who is interviewing wears...


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

truckkin said:


> Two levels above what the guy who is interviewing wears...


now i'm curious.... can you go over the levels with me?


----------



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

base level - Jeans an T shirt - 

next level would be jeans tucked in and Button down

Next level- Khakis and tucked in button down

Next level - dress slacks and button down dress shirt

Next Level - Dress Slacks Blazer Button down shirt and tie

Next Level - Suit

Next Level - Tux

Next Level - James Bond status


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

truckkin said:


> base level - Jeans an T shirt -
> 
> next level would be jeans tucked in and Button down
> 
> ...


so you're pretty much screwed if the interviewer is already James Bond status


----------



## truckkin (Jun 12, 2008)

bcradio said:


> so you're pretty much screwed if the interviewer is already James Bond status


Certainly - dont even show up because he is God.


----------



## nap (Jan 27, 2008)

what position or type of work are you interviewing for?

real simply put, if it is in the shop as a rock grinder, a polo shirt and khakis. If it is an installer, the same. If it is sales; the same clothes you would be wearing to sell in. If it is as owner; anything you fricken want.

realistically, in todays world; the shop hand could get away with very clean and almost new jeans and a polo shirt or button shirt but I tend to go a bit better than that with the khakis. If you get a tour of the production room, it is going to be covered with stone dust and generally wet.

do NOT wear a t-shirt, especially with something like this on it:




or this if you're a gal:



That type of short is generally frowned upon.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm going for an installer/fabricator position. I was planning on wearing khakis and a button up, sounds like I should be fine with that. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I wanted so bad to find the post I think it was MICKEYCO post with the pimp outfit dude


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It doesn't matter what you wear, so long as it is clean and pressed, your shoes are shined, your hair and face are groomed and your nails are clean.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

JonM said:


> Really surprise um....go naked...:clap:


I did that once for a roof proposal. Got the job too!:thumbup:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

bcradio said:


> so you're pretty much screwed if the interviewer is already James Bond status


Naw, you graduate to Al Pacinoland.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

Thong, black dress socks, sandals and an ascot


----------

